# Loose stool/diarrhea...



## Legmaker72 (Dec 31, 2015)

So, I have an adopted 7 year old Marginated tort. I've only had her about a week and a half. 
She has been fed spring mix, kale, hibiscus since I've had her this past week. 

I'm not sure what to expect as far as tortoise poop, how often, what's it supposed to look like etc... But I don't think this is it. Sorry for the graphic photo 
She doesn't go for a day or 2 and then when she does, it's this dark green, soft, messy stool. 
And the key is to catch it, clean it up before she walks through it and makes an insane mess to clean. 
Any recommendations /help would be appreciated. 
Not sure if she's stressed out... Doesn't seem to be... Eats very well, and doesn't mind being handled at all. 
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Kori5 (Dec 31, 2015)

Do a fecal test, she might have parasites.


----------



## Tom (Dec 31, 2015)

This normal for tortoise in a new environment and on a totally new diet. Give it some time.

Daily soaks for a while will keep the loose poo in the soaking tub instead of the enclosure.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Dec 31, 2015)

Kori5 said:


> Do a fecal test, she might have parasites.


She was given to us by my brother. She was packed and shipped here and 
I can't believe she would have gotten parasites somewhere between the flight and arriving here. 
Her diet is different than what she was eating there. 
Could it just be the possibility of the change in diet?


----------



## Legmaker72 (Dec 31, 2015)

Tom said:


> This normal for tortoise in a new environment and on a totally new diet. Give it some time.
> 
> Daily soaks for a while will keep the loose poo in the soaking tub instead of the enclosure.


Thanks Tom. This is what I was thinking. ..hoping. 
I've been soaking her every other day... I'll go to daily. 
She pooped 3 times today..smaller amounts, but still dark green mush...luckily I was able to clean it up in time.


----------



## Kori5 (Jan 1, 2016)

Legmaker72 said:


> She was given to us by my brother. She was packed and shipped here and
> I can't believe she would have gotten parasites somewhere between the flight and arriving here.
> Her diet is different than what she was eating there.
> Could it just be the possibility of the change in diet?


Well Tom is sure an expert here so do as he says and wait a few days, maybe things get back to normal . I had a similar experience with my tortoise, after I swiched his diet, gave him good stuff, his stools looked like this. Things didn't get better so we went to the vet, done a facel and...he had parasites, a lot of them.


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2016)

It won't hurt to run a fecal.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Jan 1, 2016)

I need to find a local vet that is familiar with Tortoises. Nothing close by on the vet list.


----------



## MPRC (Jan 1, 2016)

If you are more specific on your location maybe one of our many FL members can help you out. 

Stress can cause the runs (i.e. being shipped) and stress can also allow things to get out of whack and cause parasites to proliferate and cause issues even if they have been living in harmony in the torts intestines unnoticed for years. 

I would find a vet for a 'well check' and fecal test to be safe and just monitor things in the coming days. Also make sure you offer lots of fresh water since the runs can cause dehydration.


----------



## Legmaker72 (Jan 2, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> If you are more specific on your location maybe one of our many FL members can help you out.
> 
> Stress can cause the runs (i.e. being shipped) and stress can also allow things to get out of whack and cause parasites to proliferate and cause issues even if they have been living in harmony in the torts intestines unnoticed for years.
> 
> I would find a vet for a 'well check' and fecal test to be safe and just monitor things in the coming days. Also make sure you offer lots of fresh water since the runs can cause dehydration.



I'm in Southwest Florida. Venice Florida to be exact. 
I'm looking into a vet and will contact them on Monday to see if they can do a fecal check to be sure she is ok.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2016)

Ask Aldabraman for the name of his vet. He's in Florida too.


----------



## yillt (Jan 3, 2016)

I think you've got enough information here so I just want to say, get well soon!


----------



## Legmaker72 (Jan 3, 2016)

yillt said:


> I think you've got enough information here so I just want to say, get well soon!


Thanks !


----------

